

Ask HN: What to do with underutilized VPS? - allenp

Hey HN: I've got a pretty decent VPS sitting here and I barely use it each month. What should I do with it?
======
seven
You could donate some bandwidth to the Tor network.
<http://www.torproject.org/>

------
ErrantX
Check your AUP but you could run Folding@Home on there.

